# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Camping and Homesteading tips.....

## hunter63

Milk crate toilet and 5 gal bucket washer look pretty good.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/campin...derline-genius

----------


## crashdive123

Some really cool ideas.  Thanks.

----------


## BENESSE

I LOVE this kinda stuff! Can't wait to try all of 'em, esp. crescent rolls over campfire & mountain dew lantern. Just think how much fun the kids would have with this.
Thanks, Hunter!

----------


## Wildthang

I liked the coffee can tp protector! Not the most important but was still cool!

----------


## hunter63

> I liked the coffee can tp protector! Not the most important but was still cool!


This is a real old idea.....MF did in the car or truck.....

In my "Service guy days", came across a couple of "older guys"....that carried a 3# coffee can in the truck.
Roll of T.P. and about 1/2 full of sawdust.......
When asked....sometimes having something to use in your truck...or up on a roof..... is important..if ya get my drift.

I carry a can (plastic) and TP in the trucks, have for a lot for years.

----------


## Lamewolf

> I LOVE this kinda stuff! Can't wait to try all of 'em, esp. crescent rolls over campfire & mountain dew lantern. Just think how much fun the kids would have with this.
> Thanks, Hunter!


Mountain Dew lantern is a hoax !

----------


## Rick

Good stuff, Hunter. Except the trailer hitch hammock was a problem. When I sat down in it the truck pulled a wheeley and I was sitting on the ground. Not funny.

----------


## hunter63

> Good stuff, Hunter. Except the trailer hitch hammock was a problem. When I sat down in it the truck pulled a wheeley and I was sitting on the ground. Not funny.


I used to use a pipe on the hitch on the bumper of my '54 Chevy to hold up one end of a "jungle hammock", that used to be available surplus from ads on the back cover of Popular Mechanics magazine.......pull up to a tree...tie up one end, put pipe in holder, tie up other end or hammock....pull car ahead till the proper tightness was reached........




> Mountain Dew lantern is a hoax !


Yeah, I think Ken did a review/try out....on this....and was a fail......Oh well

If any of y'all read the "comments" on this posting.....I had a hard time believing how many people, couldn't wait to pick it apart, bash ideas, make stupid comments....like "why make a lantern, when you can buy one at Walmart........."......etc.

So I guess the 1/2 full vs 1/2 empty crowds are still active........lots of bored, grumpy, nasty people that can't wait to trash.....Then you have the ....Hey cool, might be a good creative idea.........LOL........Sort of like life.

----------

